# FCPX update



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*FCP X 10.2 First Look. Worth the Wait…*

After the usual rabid anticipation, Apple today released FCP X 10.2 along with companion updates to Motion and Compressor. The UI has been subtly updated for Yosemite and there are some great new features; beautiful 3D text, the ability to save effects applied to clips – including grades – as custom presets, new and improved keyframeable masks, Library level Smart Collections, improved key framing performance, 4-Up Scope viewer, and a lot more.

I’ll look at the new stuff in a moment, but as someone who uses FCP X regularly, the most exciting and flat out impressive part of this update for me is it’s performance… summed up in the usual vague “bug fixes and performance improvements” part of the release notes. In my view, here’s what it should say:

*“This Version of X Feels Like a New App”*​​

(Much more at: FCPXpert)


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The little I played with Motion, it certainly feels much much much faster. My use is mainly hobby videos I do everyone and then so nothing extreme. Before the update it did feel very slow on my 5k iMac.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *FCP X 10.2 First Look. Worth the Wait…*
> 
> After the usual rabid anticipation, Apple today released FCP X 10.2 along with companion updates to Motion and Compressor. The UI has been subtly updated for Yosemite and there are some great new features; beautiful 3D text, the ability to save effects applied to clips – including grades – as custom presets, new and improved keyframeable masks, Library level Smart Collections, improved key framing performance, 4-Up Scope viewer, and a lot more.
> 
> ...


CM why do you like this app?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't know that I do. I used to teach digital editing to video artists in Halifax, but that was the old pre-X version of Final Cut Pro (I began teaching Avid Media Composer, and branched out to FCP when it became available).

I have been following X's development, and the controversy over the app's reworking a few years ago. I happened upon this story - which seems to indicate that many of the criticisms of FCPX have been addressed. Thought it might be interesting to some.


----------

